# Red the Racer



## redcuppajoe (Jun 6, 2007)

When I was 14 my family moved to NC to live with my aunt and uncle on their horse farm. I always wanted to have a horse but we always lived where we couldn't have one. About one month after moving here, my aunt brought home the most beautiful horse. He a was a Chestnut thoroughbred and he was mine. His name was Flying Fast, but we called him red. He was a retired race horse after an injury. He tore all the ligaments in his rear left leg. The man that took care of him traded him to my aunt for a healthier horse. I feed him cheese crackers and marshmellows. He began getting really skinny after about three monthes. We called the vet to find out what was wrong with him. He had a double-cleft pallet. He couldn't swallow any feed, hay, or grass. It came right back out his nostrils. After a while we tried to feed him with a tubr but it didnt work. One night my aunt went outside to feed up when she saw red lying on the ground. She ran over and he was still alive. she called my mom and told her to come help but to not tell me because I had school the next day. They tried to get him to get back up and he wouldn't. Within the next three hours he passed away. Not from sickness either. The nieghbor thought we were not taking care of him and he shot him in the neck. Trying to put him from his misery. In a way I thank the neighbor but I also dislike him for it.


----------



## ADozenRoses&amp;Red (Jul 13, 2007)

awhhhh you poor thing. that must be really hard to lose a friend, especially a horse. its even hard for me when a horse ive been training and getting to know and eventually become fond of gets moved. its very heartbreaking. and i noticed that your horses name was red. the horse i ride(i call him mine), his name is red, and he is a thouroughbred. i have pics of him on here too. he is such a wonderful horse. im sure yours was too, and still is, in spirit. horses sure are amazing companions, and when we lose them, they become even more important to us. very sorry about your horse. i hope you found another horse to become friends with, and that you always have a trusting relationship with any horse you come across. best wishes!
Kim
[[horses are my life. i may not have a horse, i may not have been riding long, but i assure you. horses are life. Red, Flame, Reba, DevilShot, Herbie...these horses were or are life.]]


----------

